# The skiff that wouldn't die... 1965 Fiber Craft AKA Project Native



## beavis

> However in a little over 6 weeks Mel and Roy worked nonstop to bring the Native back to life and I have the distinct honor of owning hull #1


what a suck up [smiley=eyepopping.gif]

congrats on the boat, it looks friggin sweet


----------



## Brett

Classic is good.
A brand new classic is better.
Congrats Jan!


----------



## flyfisheraa573

As I said on the other post... Sweet boat Jan!!! Congrats!!!

I would be interested in knowing a little more...your post said a few months....does that mean that Ankona isn't going to publicize anything for a few months? I'd like to see some more pics and specs.


----------



## Canoeman

That boat is as cool as a '63 split window.


----------



## iMacattack

I believe Ankona will update their site tonight or tomorrow with more picture and specs.

It's been a long 6 weeks and after we did the 25 shoot out I basically slept yesterday. I'm sure they did the same...

The skiff is 14' 7" LOA and top deck beam at the widest point was 63". I will get more specs and pictures up soon too.

Cheers and Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Un-shore

I'm not happy at all, I wanted to build my '86 Manatee 14' with a similar bow flair and deck like that but old age and old injuries crushed that dream.

I guess I'll just see if I can afford one of these, that is one sweet throw-back!

Canoeman said: "That boat is as cool as a '63 split window." Now if somebody would just revive that!


----------



## paint it black

What's the price tag on one of these bad boys.


----------



## cal1320

Should you get that 63 vette or the boat?

The answer is yes!


----------



## iMacattack

that's cool!

Price tag... I will let Mel post that. ;D


----------



## paint it black

> that's cool!
> 
> Price tag... I will let Mel post that.  ;D



Will it be more or less than the copperhead? I know it's smaller than the copperhead in length, but it looks like more goes into building it.


----------



## iMacattack

Just got off the phone with Capt. Karl. He graciously filled in a few details about the skiff and want to preserve them here.

1965 was the only year that Fiber Craft built this specific model. They tried to market this particular model as a runabout with an 18hp Evinrude and a ski pole. It didn't work. 

I also didn't realize how close we came to loosing this piece of our skiff history. Karl had a chop saw in his hand at one point right before Mel bought the mold. This skiff almost ended it's life as bulk pick up for a second time. The first was when Karl found the skiff in the 1970's.

Want to know where the inspiration for the Hells Bay Whipray came from? Fiber Craft, Willies and Challenger. The Whipray according t Karl was built as an amalgamation of some of the best parts of these skiffs transformed into what many consider to be the finest example of a modern shallow water skiff.

Fiber Craft out of Miami closed their door in the 1970's. 

Just trying to fill in the blanks... ;D


----------



## stickwaver

NICE BOAT!!! [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## SLEEP_AND_FISH

Check ankona website for prices they have been released.


----------



## FSUfisher

Awesome boat and awesome story Jan! It's nice that we can enjoy this experience vicariously now. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Brett

It's here....

http://www.ankonaboats.com/native.html

All they need now is an old Perfection Challenger mold,
and they'd be a one-stop classics shop!


----------



## phishphood

Sweet skiff Jan. Congrats


----------



## jmarkklock

Wow! Jan, that thing is the bomb! Congrats! I've got to stop looking at it cause I'm drooling on my keyboard!


----------



## MATT

See Jan, I told you I would not tell anyone.....did not even post the pic's from my cell phone...


----------



## jmarkklock

Almost forgot, Way to go Mel & Ankona!


----------



## Capt_David

Why image no worky off photobucket??


----------



## Brett

Unwanted text highlighted


Code:


http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i35/captdavidmckenzie/native1.jpg t=1243905634


----------



## Capt_David

Last one BEFORE i get into TROUBLE!

ITS NOT TIPPY WITH 220 up front!


----------



## iMacattack

wow you can really see the difference between the Copperhead and Native in their free board... Copperhead will be less of a sail in a cross wind.

Thanks for posting Dave! Talked to Karl, he had pictures of your Sidewinder/Dolphin rebuild. Let get a write up done for the classic section!


----------



## Cracka

Mate, that is a very, very cool looking boat.  Well done to everybody involved.

Mick


----------



## iMacattack

The boat is back at Ankona. Dropped it back off with Mel. If you want a look contact Mel, they are going to have it for about a week or so They are going to finish off a few items that we could not ready for the Shoot Out. Poling platform, plus touch up details. Plus they are going to buff out the hull and make her really shine! Then back down here and the guys at Shallow Water Customs will finish off small details like running lights etc. She's about 95% there. Just wait till you see the SeaDek package! Very retro!

A few observations from my first run. Small skiffs are always weight sensitive. The shorter they get the more this becomes a factor. My old Dusky and jon boats were the same way. Shallow Water mounted the pump for the Jack Plate and trim tabs in the center console area plus the AGM battery. That leaves the rear dry boxes open for full storage plus helps to center the extra weight. I would highly recommend this.

The other thing I noticed... I need to go on a diet! ;D

This is a one or two person skiff. Three would be tight. I can't wait to get out on a bonefish flat to pole her from the nose... According to Capt. Karl she poles like a dream. 

This should be a dry skiff. One thing that Capt. Dave told Mel when he first started was we might need to add rear spray chines like the Challenger. While it would be a seriously cool throw back to the retro look, it might not be needed. I need to run it more in the slop to check out.

I will do a full review of the skiff much like my other reviews.

In keeping with the retro theme let me close by saying... groove man!


----------



## 1BadPFS

I really like it. Mel builds a helluva nice boat and I'm sure this will be no exception. Congrats guys.


----------



## copperhead

First, thanks for the compliments.  Its been fun to bring this back.  Sometime I should fill it some blanks about us trying to bring back the Wind River skiff a couple of years ago.  Things work out in the end because the Native/Fibercraft hull is better.

Some design notes.  #1 - It's Self-Bailing!  

The Native is a step above in fit & finish over the Copperhead so it takes a bit more time to build the boat.  The Native will also come with a lot of things just standard like custom aluminum trailer,  top notch electrical, even AGM battery, etc.  We'll still built it anyway you want of course.

And as always,  everyone is welcome to stop by our shop anytime.  Later is better if you'd like to enjoy a cold beverage!

Mel


----------



## backwaterbandits

> Classic is good.
> A brand new classic is better.
> Congrats Jan!




The boat looks GREAT Capt. Jan! [smiley=bravo.gif]
Congrats to all involved!


----------



## iMacattack

We'll be on the water Friday taking pictures, doing a little run-n-gun, but mostly trying to get some fish slime on her!

I'll post more pix soon.


----------



## pescador72

What awesome looking skiff!!!


----------



## snooknreds2

I just realized that the bow of this boat is similar to what I will be aiming for soon with the crack-new. It has a canoe like front end, real sharp, but incorporates a flare like none-other!! I love it, I wish I could use it as a mold for my flare...


----------



## SLEEP_AND_FISH

I thought I had seen a boat called Native that was being manufactured in fort lauderdale back in 2005. It lookrd just like the re-birth fiber craft. I just cant place the internet site now, and also what a coinsindance it was also blue and a 14 footer. Is this the same boat?
:


----------



## iMacattack

:-? You read the post? Everything is explained in there... Time line, credits to who did what when. Please take time to read the post. If you still have questions I'll be more than happy to help fill in the missing details, but all your questions are fully answered in my post. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## out-cast

How's the platform coming along? I was fortunate enough to drool over your skiff last Saturday, SWEET!


----------



## PatKent

The platform was picked up at the welding shop late friday.


----------



## iMacattack

Picked up the boat Sunday. Played on the water. Got some pictures. 



















Pat the welder did a super job on the platform. It's a little... err... a lot different from what most accept from builders for a platform. ;D

I'm having him make a few modifications to the original design. But we are about 90% there for what I want. 

It's not like a traditional platform, I had several design requirements and Pat spent a long time taking measurements and making great suggestions. I can't wait to see the finished platform once the tweaks are made. 

The more time I spend on the Native the more like it! One thing that Capt. Karl tols me was how well the boat poles from the bow. WOW he wasn't kidding. I got a couple pix of Mel poling the skiff from the nose. 

Cheers


----------



## tom_in_orl

Looks like you are enjoying it. Keep the great pics coming.


----------



## Brett

Tubular dude....

              [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy

I love it. I want one. And a Copperhead. And a Gause. Now taking donations.


----------



## pescador72

fabulous design!!! love the platform.


----------



## iMacattack

Picked up the modified platform. Pat (Mels welder) had it about 90% there when the pictures were taken... now it's 100% and I could not be happier! I will say it's not like what most folks would typically want/get. I had several idea's and wants. He spent a lot of time with me to transform the twisted login I had in my head into twisted aluminum! The boat is headed back to Shallow Water for the last bit of customizations. 

I am waiting for a motor from Honda before we post the first results of our 25 Shootout. I should have the Yamaha next month and we are working very hard to get an E-Tec 25 soon to run and gun!


----------



## MATT

.....me like it a lot..


----------



## iMacattack

Glad you got a chance to check it out. Out Cast saw it too... Again it's a design I wanted. It might not be for everyone... but it's what I have been wanting for a long time! Added a guide feature that even Pat had not seen. I do want to thank him for his incredible patience. I'm sure I could imagine a few of the things he might have said when I asked Mel to modify it... ;D But it's SO much better and what I wanted.


----------



## backlashnpcola

Hey  its been a while since Ive posted But this thread blew me away I am a proud owner of a 1958 ser # 33 fibercraft that I converted to a center console it was an orig a runabout 4seater back to back I picked it up from down south fl it origanaly came from miami first owner an had twin 35 johnsons which were sold separetly but the legend lives on!!!!


----------



## PatKent

> Glad you got a chance to check it out. Out Cast saw it too... Again it's a design I wanted. It might not be for everyone... but it's what I have been wanting for a long time! Added a guide feature that even Pat had not seen. I do want to thank him for his incredible patience. I'm sure I could imagine a few of the things he might have said when I asked Mel to modify it...  ;D But it's SO much better and what I wanted.



When I got it tacked together I looked at it and thought it was a vast improvement.
Mell stopped by my shop about then and he liked it,now you get it and this finishes the boat the way you want it.
That makes it worth changing.
I have always worked under the idea that what you end up with is more impotant than what it takes to get there.
If you could post some overhead shots of the boat that would make all of this make more sense to the people on here who havn't seen the boat.


----------



## iMacattack

Tuesday it's off to Shallow Water Customs to finish the rigging. I'll try to get a few pix in the next day or so! Thanks again! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## paint it black

It looks like it'll be a breeze to climb up on the platform. Unlike others. Where one has to bear hug the platform while stepping on the step. Is it easy to pole with the motor right behind you though? Maybe it's different from that angle, but I've poled a boat without a platform and it's a pain to maneuver the pole around the outboard. From experience, it's much easier poling from a platform without the motor in the way. 

It looks great regardless. I like this boat a lot. You can tell by looking at it that the fit and finish looks like it takes a lot more than a copperhead.


----------



## copperhead

There is an alternative also; the Native poles extremely well from the bow. Much better than any boat I've ever poled. If fishing alone, it even keeps the boat balanced well, spins perfectly...


----------



## iMacattack

> Is it easy to pole with the motor right behind you though? Maybe it's different from that angle, but I've poled a boat without a platform and it's a pain to maneuver the pole around the outboard.


Great question. Because of the jack plate I can lift the motor for poling as apposed to tilt the motor. So I don't have interference with lower unit. So far I can not complain.


----------



## rkmurphy

More pics! ;D


----------



## paint it black

> Is it easy to pole with the motor right behind you though? Maybe it's different from that angle, but I've poled a boat without a platform and it's a pain to maneuver the pole around the outboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Great question. Because of the jack plate I can lift the motor for poling as apposed to tilt the motor. So I don't have interference with lower unit. So far I can not complain.
Click to expand...


That makes sense. Like I've said plenty of times before. The boat looks great.


----------



## element

Your boat looks great. I also worked with Pat on the poling platform and the console grab rail on my Copperhead. He listened to me tell him what I wanted - he offered some really great suggestions (that I used!) and I was very happy with the end result. Also, he got all of the work done in a short period of time and still did a very nice job. I had a "sissy" bar added by my local welder and he even commented on the nice job done by Pat. He was a great guy to work with. George - the fighting lady yellow Copperhead


----------



## iMacattack

iPhone pix of the platform. Sorry for the poor resolution.


----------



## rkmurphy

Absolutely gorgeous. I wish this boat was in the 16'-17' range and I wasn't a broke college student...it would be #1 on my list of new boat to purchase.


----------



## 1BadPFS

Mel, I sent you an email.

Jim


----------



## paint it black

Looks great. I love the two tone interior.


----------



## oysterbreath

WOW! That is one sweet boat!
However, it seems to me that the native and the copperhead are in direct competition for the same buyer. Most manufactures wouldn't risk overlap product/ customer target ranges like that. These Ankona folk seem like people who KNOW there stuff. That leads me to believe that there are infact some major differences in these boats that my noob mind can't yet comprehend. Are there any major performance differences or is "legacy" the only real appeal that the native has over copperhead. Ohhhhh, there are so many more noob questions I would like to ask! lol


----------



## copperhead

The Native and the Copperhead are actually quite different.  Certainly there is some overlap, but it depends on how and where you use the boat.  The Native with its higher freeboard and bow flare make it more at home if you fish inlets and passes, but is still a great shallow water performer.  Its bottom design make it more maneuverable in tight spots.  The Copperhead drafts shallower, it's very stable and has the edge when poling; its a better all around skinny water skiff.  The Copperhead is component driven, so you can easily customize the interior setup for your needs.

In small boats, small variations in hull design can yield substantial changes in performance behavior (some good, and some not so good), mainly due to their inherent lack of mass.  That’s why experienced pros tell you to test ride every boat you may be interested in before reaching a purchasing decision.

But as far as the Native & Copperhead, the avid fisherman should really have one of each….


----------



## iMacattack

Pix of the latest Native... SWEET COLOR!


----------



## Capt_David

I thought that one was going to have trip's on it or at least a 50....I hope Mel drags it out on Saturday for me to use.


----------



## copperhead

Those are photos of the fierce Atlantic Ocean after 10 days off SW winds. I was standing in chest deep water with Rory running the boat between me and the beach.

Reefs just offshore so clear thought I was at Loo Key. But if I was at Loo I'd be having a beer then heading back for a nap in the hammock.

But here, just back to the shop...geezz reality sux sometimes...


----------



## lularuth

I need help figuring out what year my fibercraft 14'6 is, can anyone out there help me? the hull number is 1461, i have seen pics on here showing the same skiff i have so i am hoping someone can get me in the right direction.


----------

